# Maxi birdy



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello ! I've been taking lots of pics of Maxi over the last few months, since I have so few of her over the years earl: Hope you enjoy taking a look at my birdy pride and joy  


One of the rare young Maxi pics, between 1-2 years old here:










Scritches please:










Nevermind, found a nutriberry:










Take a look at my pretty (albeit unfocused) wing:











Yo (scritches?):


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

estypest said:


> Scritches please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: 

Silly Maxi


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Maxi's colouring is beautiful  I love that she has some black feathers, I haven't seen that before!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She is stunningly beautiful, as well as silly.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is just GORGEOUS!  earl:


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

SKWEEEEE!!!!!! People on the forum know I have a thing for pearls, LOL. Maxi is gorgeous! Especially like the black tipped flights. Very unusual


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

What a beautiful bird. Also in excellent condition. You must be very proud.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

She's so pretty and is one of my favorite birds here


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Very beautiful girl!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Shucks everyone, your comments make me so happy  I am of course biased to my birdy! It's been great joining this forum after 16 years of lone cockatiel ownership and seeing other cockatiels too, great to get your comments on Maxi too as everyone I know in RL are non-appreciative of birds (pfsha!). 


And here's Maxi on her regular cushion checking routine ..


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I am smitten with her too. Those black pearls are gorgeous


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks Calitiels  










Being attentive whilst I pass on all the praise


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

She's showing off her crest and tail


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

this bird is such a gem!.. or a pearl, haha.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Maxi is so beautiful  I love her colouring


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Maxi is seriously one of the most gorgeous birds on this forum! I love her flights.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so adorable!! 



mutt said:


> this bird is such a gem!.. or a pearl, haha.


Haha. This is funny. :lol:


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww thank you all.. and Maxi is a gem (pearl!) ehehe. (Though a garden centre had a pearl cockatiel labelled as "speckled" so sometimes I called Maxi my speckly bird, she's not impressed  )


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's Maxi today.. uh.. helping ! She also nicely ripped up/holepunched some paper, nosed for monsters in my pencil case, and very naughtily chewed on the laptop lead and squawked when I told her not to


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

She's your resident paper shredder. Cute pic!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She writing your memos?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

She's p-lanning on sending some snail mail to the president of Lafeber! 'Dear lafeber's....I wuld lyk a sahmpl of nutriberries plz. Thnkz.'

LOLOLOL


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Ahaha thanks everyone -- I sure hope she's not writing my memos, she knows too many secrets  

vampiric_conure -- it wouldn't surprise me, she's addicted to nutriberries :O (whether eating, or flinging onto the floor in a fun game of making me fetch  )


----------

